# exceptional skills permit - your experience



## chiara_f (Sep 22, 2011)

hello

I'd like to hear the experience of someone who was granted an exceptional skills permit.

In an email Home Affairs said that the permit is given with a certain time to look for work. Now, this is news to me as in the application it doesn't say so, and this is a condition only for the quota permit, not the exceptional skills permit.

I'd like to know if this is true? Has any of you or someone you know been granted an exceptional skills permit with such condition?

And if it is indeed true, then:
how long is this time that one is allowed to look for work? 
what happens if the person does not find work within the time allowed? Does their permit get revoked?
if the permit gets revoked and the person had previously granted a visitors permit that is still valid, can they fall back onto that permit? Or do they have to leave the country altogether?

All the above issues are a mystery to me...

kind regards

C


----------

